# camp lakers..



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

yea yea i know theres been another thread about this but i couldnt find it ...any ways whos going ....age and name so i kno if ur gonna be in my league or not


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

16-age 

Name- Ryan 



YOU?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

16 Nick


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

damn teezy thats one sick avatar...:biggrin:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakerman33 said:


> 16-age
> 
> Name- Ryan
> 
> ...


my name is mike and im 15 we'll prob be the same league together (nba)


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Drk Element said:


> damn teezy thats one sick avatar...:biggrin:


Thanks


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

we should met somewhere like in the caf..and talk some la laker basketball

arrange a metting spot


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

yea....um...but it would be hard but a bbb team would kik *** over there


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

welcome to santa barbara, now stay the hell away from me :biggrin:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Cris said:


> welcome to santa barbara, now stay the hell away from me :biggrin:


Haha, serio! Me too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Haha, serio! Me too!!! :biggrin:


HAHAHA, me too! (yet I turn around and back hand damian in the face :biggrin:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wait, you live in Santa Barbara? Whaaaa?


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

hows the coaching??? and competition?????


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

my best friend (aside from D) who posts over on the clips board his name is Chris Kamen your Face. Hes comin too. His name is Brando hes 16


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Wait, you live in Santa Barbara? Whaaaa?




pshhh... hes crazy :krazy:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> pshhh... hes crazy :krazy:


ha... i dont think so


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

i made my own camp. so there...:biggrin:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> ha... i dont think so



sure... what ever buddy


:biggrin:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> sure... what ever buddy
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


ok christoff :brokenhea


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

me, lakerman33, pejavlade and chris kamen your face roomed in the same suite, but we couldnt fine lakermike


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Teezy said:


> me, lakerman33, pejavlade and chris kamen your face roomed in the same suite, but we couldnt fine lakermike


hey i was on the lakers yay yay!! wat team were u guys on?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

me and pejavlade were on the twolves kaman your face and lakerman were on the suns.... pejavlade was milan "the Problem"


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

do you have a pic of yourself? pm me


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Teezy said:


> do you have a pic of yourself? pm me


nope no pic srry....damn u guys lost in the finals i thought u guys had it in the bag.....do u got a pic?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

ye i was the dude wearin a red shirt and hawk shorts with long socks


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

were u wearing a head band....and r u white? and did u win the shooting contest with the coaches


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

lol na Im white but i wasnt wearin a headband... I was on the t'wolves, and i was friends wit milan (pejavlade). Look in my personal forum for a pic of me


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Teezy said:


> lol na Im white but i wasnt wearin a headband... I was on the t'wolves, and i was friends wit milan (pejavlade). Look in my personal forum for a pic of me


personal forum?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> personal forum?



His Personal Forum
http://basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=224

Everyone Elses Personal Forum
http://basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=154


Explore the site people, and experience the wonders it holds :wink:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

o dude i still dont see a pic of u though but yea i was on the lakers ...damn we almost went to the finals


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

i Love, All Of You.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

LakerLunatic said:


> i Love, All Of You.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

even tho i hate the lakers i love you guys too!!!!!


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> even tho i hate the lakers i love you guys too!!!!!


no.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

LakerLunatic said:


> no.


Fine I hate you all losers


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

cept me cuz


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Best Camp Ever!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

yeehaw


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

p.s. your a germophobe :rofl:


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Teezy said:


> p.s. your a germophobe :rofl:



sorry i like to shower after i ball like normal people... :biggrin: 


j/k



I talked 2 alot of scouts who where there and got some info about the draft and etc ill start a new thread later


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

lol at Kaman bein so gay ahhah


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Tony Montana from LG.net wrote:

Kobe Bryant appeared at the Thunderdome at UCSB for Camp Lakers this afternoon (yesterday). No other players were with him; Magic Johnson was tentatively scheduled to be there too, but Kobe arrived solo.

Don't feel bad if you are local and wish you were there. Before Kobe arrived, camp officals went around to each bystander and verified which camper they were the parent of; you would not have gotten to see Kobe's presentation if you didn't have a kid there.

Kobe didn't do a speech or answer questions. Instead, he gave a 20-30 minute skills clinic. It was awesome. He broke down some of his signature moves step by step. He had some campers guard him, and then do the move themselves while Kobe guarded them. The cool thing was that he let them each shoot as many times as it took for them to make one; he made sure that every camper he called up made at least one basket against Kobe.

While demonstrating moves, he talked a bit about fundamentals, and the extreme repetition of the most basic moves he uses in his practices, using his workout this morning as an example. As a youth coach, I was very impressed with the way he talked to the kids as he demonstrated the moves, and with the messages he was giving.

After his demonstration, he actually stuck around and watched some of the different games that then went on.

There were no TV news crews present. It wasn't a big PR stunt. Kobe was classy, and went above and beyond what I think most people expected when he walked in. He will make a great coach someday.

The kids went nuts. I actually got chills watching him come in as a hero again. No BS. No hating. Just kids getting a close-up moment with their idol, a memory they will carry forever.

For those who have been disappointed by Kobe, if you were there, it would have restored a bit of your lost respect for him. He was funny, warm, intelligent, and didn't act like it was a chore--he didn't just run out the door to his limo afterwards...

No rumors or news to report from his appearance; instead just a great appearance by Kobe


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

why couldnt he come 1st session1#>[email protected]?!?AD??D


----------

